# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > آموزش: بدست آوردن SHA-256

## gholami146

با سلام میخوام برای دوستان عزیز طریقه بدست اوردن SHA-256 فایل ها رو از طریق دلفی رو آموزش بدم که میدونم خیلی بدردتون میخوره
شما با استفاده از این روش میتونید SHA-256 یک فایل رو بدست بیارید و صحت اون رو بدست بیارید از این روش ما میتونید برای ساختن قفل برای برنامه ها تون استفاده کنید
انشاء الله اگر خداوند یاری کند من سعی دارم این مطالب رو آموزش بدم
Encryption Algorithms	Hash Algorithms
Blowfish	Haval
Cast 128	MD4
Cast 256	MD5
DES, 3DES	RipeMD-128
Ice, Thin Ice, Ice2	RipeMD-160
IDEA	SHA-1
Mars	SHA-256, SHA-384, SHA-512
Misty1	Tiger
RC2, RC4, RC5, RC6	
Rijndael (the AES)	
Serpent	
Tea	
Twofish

----------


## gholami146

من این تاپیک رو خیلی وقت پیش ایجاد کردم و قصد داشتم به آموزش اون بپردازم ولی متاسفانه من این تاپیک رو در جایی اشتباه قرار دادم
چون بعد از ارسال تاپبک پیامی مبنی بر بررسی داد که من دیگه بیخیال شدم تا اینکه امروز بطور اتفاقی مجددا اون رو دیدم
خوب ابتدا برای شرو ع کار باید بگم ما از یک کامپاننت اوپن سورس استفاده می کنیم که اون رو براتون در ضمیمه ها قرار دادم لطفا دانلود کنید و نصبش کنید
من اون رو تا نسخه XE3  بر روی سیستم خودم نصب کردم و جواب گرفتم

----------

